# Anybody here not drink alcohol because you don't attend social events?



## sighsigh (Nov 9, 2010)

I've got absolutely no problem with alcohol. I would have no problem with guzzling it by the gallon. Yet, I'd never even had a single drop. It's because drinking is something that's confined almost exclusively to social occasions. But since I don't attend parties/go to bars/etc., I haven't ever drunk anything.

Anybody else in the same situation? It seems rather disadvantageous to be in this position, because if I were ever to encounter a time where I would be expected to drink, I would have horrible tolerance, would have no idea what my limit is before I get drunk, and I would be terribly unfamiliar with the entire drinking process (etiqutte, etc.), which would reduce my confidence substantially.

I was thinking that maybe I should artificially raise my tolerance for alcohol and find my 'drunk' limit by drinking by myself in my room, say 1 beer the first night and adding 1 beer every night to the first after that, so that if such a situation may ever arise I will be prepared.


----------



## bobbyd11 (Jan 19, 2011)

If you have any friends that are drinkers that you can trust, I would advise drinking with them your first time. Most people are excited to drink with someone who has never done it. Tell them you just want to test the waters, and don't want to go out or anything. This would be much better than drinking alone. Sitting alone drunk in your room would not be a good feeling. plus it would be better to have someone there to monitor you and you can test how you act around people while drinking.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Ive never drank before so i'm in the same situation as you (although I have had a sip of my my dads glass once but that don't count lol) yea so I think that if your gonna try it do it with a friend that you trust. I got this mate of mine that wants me to try beer but i'm to paranoid to try it:afr


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah I'm the same. I went to my friend's 18th the other day and I had NO idea what to do. I know nothing about alcohol except that I don't like beer.. so I was kinda lost. Ended up with a J2O haha.


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

Tbh if you wanna get drunk in a social situation just mix vodka with a fizzy drink you like, it will just taste of the fizzy drink, thats for people who are scared of what to try and what not. 

Also drinking will totally boost your confidence and make everything seem easier so i wouldn't be worried of talking to people either or having fun. 

Don't drink alone though in your room, that'll just make you even more depressed and you might find that when you become sober you'll just want to have more alcohol because you felt more happier.


----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

Honestly, I don't have a problem with alcohol either. I don't wanna go crazy or anything, but I'd love to go to parties and stuff like that too. It really does seem like fun to me, and I feel like I'm missing out on a lot. I got a little drunk a couple of months ago with a guy, and one thing I liked is that I totally didn't feel shy anymore, and was way more outgoing. I wish I could be more like that sober.


----------



## SuperSaiyan (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm kinda the opposite.

I don't drink alcohol _hence_ I don't go to social events.


----------



## Tsubasa_ (Jan 31, 2011)

Each time I attend a social event nowadays, I never drink alcohol. I abhor the taste of it, and to drink alcohol just to get drunk seems too basal a reason to participate in that activity. So I just don't drink alcohol whenever I do attend social events, making me stand out a lot from the rest which is not always comfortable. But I refuse to conform to something I don't want to do, period.

But before I decided upon this idea, I wanted to try alcohol and the best place to try it was when I was going out just for a night of fun with my best friend. I would act a bit goofy and asked him if there were any etiquettes with drinking certain alcoholic drinks and stuff like that. That's how I familiarised myself with it, both on etiquette and on my limit in alcohol consumption before I would get drunk. You never know until you *try* it. Greatest part of this approach was that it was not awkward, since I was out with my best friend who I could trust.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I think if i was you i would buy a few beers and try it at home just to see what its like.Maybe you won't even like it, who knows? I drink by myself all the time it doesn't bother me in the least I like to get a buzz and play guitar or listen to some music or watch sports, its pretty fun. I dunno maybe drinking by yourself isnt a good idea maybe its not for everyone. I mean I'd rather drink some beers with my brother or neighbor but drinking alone isnt the worst thing you can do.


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

get a bottle of spiced rum or something, you cant go wrong with captain and coke.


----------

